# Frogs in Philly this Saturday



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Dart frogs & supplies in Philly this Saturday March 15th at the Greater Philadelphia Expo Center!

Black Jungle Terrarium Supply is coming to the Philadelphia area to vend at the March show in Oaks this Saturday and we will have lots of cool stuff! 

Poison Dart Frogs, Red Eye Tree Frogs, Crested Geckos, Terrarium Plants, Exo-Terra and Zoo Med products, Vivariums, Reptile Supplies, Repashy Superfoods, Fruit Flies, Phoenix Worms, Wood for wet habitats, hides, lighting, watering, humidity, and tons more! Please stop by our booth to say hello. 

ATTENTION! We need a helper who can work from 6:30am to 6pm. $100 cash, free entry to show, and free lunch on us! Email [email protected] if interested.

Celebrating our 20th year in Business!

Welcome! You have discovered Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - The Natural Choice!!

East Coast Reptile Super Expos


----------

